# Sambuca for fortifing a blackberry wine



## pwrose (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the flavor of Sambuca and was thinking about bottling a couple of bottles of my blackberry with sambuca mix in for fortifing it.

Suggestions / comments / yuks ?????


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh boy, that could be scary.!!!!!

If you would have said Tuaca, I would most certainly be hiding under the porch!!


----------



## pwrose (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like you might have had an experience with the "sambuca". I am kinda partial to the black sambuca but I was thinking about just using the nomal white sambuca for this.


----------



## JasonH (Jul 28, 2010)

Sambuca and wine??? Thats an interesting combination.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh good Lord. dont let Seth get wind of this thread!! LOL


----------



## pwrose (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont remember him doing any fortifing he does more experiments with the base wines and making them out of strange things. LOL


----------



## pwrose (Jul 29, 2010)

Stopped by my local ABC store today on the way home and discovered that they dont carry any sambuca. So I will have to find another ABC store that does.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is the best sambuca, or does no one here like it?


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol not to sound like an Alco-noob but what is this strange stuff that yall speak of lol?? and the only thing that stops me from fortfying is the fact that im perfectly content making wine that is 17%+ for such things.... BTW im thinking jello shots guys!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 31, 2010)

Sambuca isa Greek liquor that is flavored with Anise. I is very good and very addicting.!!!LOL. Tuaca is kind of a caramel flavored liquor, even more addicting than Sambuca.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 31, 2010)

ahh i see, what proof is it usually between?


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 31, 2010)

Around 70 ish. Enough to make you wonder why you were drinking it in the first place!!!! LOL

Sambuca will give you one of the best headaches immaginable! Thats why it is so good.

Nothing like a frickin pounding headache, accompinied by shaking an dizziness.

Life just doesn't get any better, I swear! LOL


----------



## pwrose (Jul 31, 2010)

I was thinking that sambuca was only around 40% or so. Either way it is addicting and I think that the headache can be easily solved by the wonderful H2O. But I rarely suffer from the hangover, unless I get into store bought wines that have alot of sulfites in them.

So what does everyone think would fortifing a couple of bottles of blackberry with the sambuca be a good thing to try? Or is there something else that would be better suited for blackberry?


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 1, 2010)

70 proof is 35 percent alcohol. Atleast if your using the american system of proof and alcohol. I want to try this stuff lol


----------



## pwrose (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't catch the question about proof, or should I say I miss read it, thinking you ask about the abv.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 2, 2010)

I always have a bottle of Sambuco in my freezer. It would be interesting in wine.


----------



## Zoogie (Aug 3, 2010)

I love it in coffee yum ....might try it in some of my wine just not sure which lol ...thanks for the idea! Zoogie


----------



## Itch (Aug 23, 2012)

I have drank my share of sambuca, I do know that if you add it to ice or water it gets milky and has a strange taste. Now it is best enjoyed on ice cream or a shot after dinner.


----------



## Beccathegreat (Jan 25, 2016)

Did anyone end up trying this? Carrabba's makes a pretty sweet sangria with their house Montepulciano, Tuaca, and Blackberry Monin syrup. I was thinking about making a sangria-inspired wine and putting some Tuaca/blackberries in.


----------



## Jerfeous (Mar 31, 2016)

I love sambuca, but I would use very little. It could overpower any wine quickly. I would love to hear how it works!


----------

